# Yet an other is my haddrive failing?

## swoppe

Greetings all.

I resently got my hands on some 1.5TB disks, but all is not well.

After creating a raid5 array and letting the thing sync over night (frekking 12h recovery time...) the computer suddenly hardlocked with no errors in the log. When I started the computer again I was greeted by a non functioning array and this in my log:

```
Oct 22 18:15:57 Angelica end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 2930276992

Oct 22 18:15:57 Angelica md: super_written gets error=-5, uptodate=0

Oct 22 18:15:57 Angelica raid5: Disk failure on sdd, disabling device.

Oct 22 18:15:57 Angelica raid5: Operation continuing on 2 devices.
```

Okayy.. brand new disks failing... and then about 1h later:

```
Oct 22 19:16:01 Angelica sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 2930277168 512-byte hardware sectors (1500302 MB)

Oct 22 19:16:01 Angelica end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 2930276992

Oct 22 19:16:01 Angelica md: super_written gets error=-5, uptodate=0

Oct 22 19:16:01 Angelica raid5: Disk failure on sdb, disabling device.

Oct 22 19:16:01 Angelica raid5: Operation continuing on 1 devices.
```

Um... after that i get large amounts of 

```
Oct 22 19:16:01 Angelica metapage_read_end_io: I/O error
```

 I suspect that is due to the array failing...

At this point I 0 the drives and try again, this time with smartd running. And I'm trying to provoke it to fail again by copying just about everything i have to it. And smartd gives me the following lines:

```
Oct 23 10:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 113 to 114

Oct 23 10:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 52 to 51

Oct 23 10:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 111 to 114

Oct 23 10:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 51 to 53

Oct 23 10:39:18 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 114 to 116

Oct 23 10:39:18 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 7 Seek_Error_Rate changed from 100 to 60

Oct 23 10:39:18 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 51 to 53

Oct 23 10:39:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 114 to 115

Oct 23 10:39:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 7 Seek_Error_Rate changed from 100 to 60

Oct 23 10:39:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Usage Attribute: 189 High_Fly_Writes changed from 99 to 98

Oct 23 10:39:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 53 to 52

Oct 23 10:39:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdd, SMART Usage Attribute: 189 High_Fly_Writes changed from 55 to 53

Oct 23 11:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 116 to 117

Oct 23 11:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 115 to 116

Oct 23 11:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdd, SMART Usage Attribute: 189 High_Fly_Writes changed from 53 to 52

Oct 23 11:39:18 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 53 to 52

Oct 23 11:39:18 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 116 to 117

Oct 23 12:09:18 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 117 to 118

Oct 23 12:09:18 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 52 to 51

Oct 23 12:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdd, SMART Usage Attribute: 189 High_Fly_Writes changed from 52 to 51

Oct 23 12:39:18 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 118 to 119

Oct 23 12:39:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 117 to 119

Oct 23 12:39:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 51 to 53

Oct 23 13:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 119 to 112

Oct 23 13:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Usage Attribute: 190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel changed from 65 to 64

Oct 23 13:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Usage Attribute: 194 Temperature_Celsius changed from 35 to 36

Oct 23 13:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 119 to 109

Oct 23 13:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Usage Attribute: 190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel changed from 65 to 64

Oct 23 13:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Usage Attribute: 194 Temperature_Celsius changed from 35 to 36

Oct 23 13:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 53 to 52

Oct 23 13:09:19 Angelica smartd[2865]: Device: /dev/sdd, SMART Usage Attribute: 189 High_Fly_Writes changed from 51 to 49

```

 (There are logs of more from yesterday everning and night too).

So now for my questions to you: Did I just hit the jackpot by getting 2 brand new bad drives? How frequent should the read_error be on a totaly new drive? Oh and what is High_Fly_Writes?

/Anders

PS sorry for the code spam.

----------

## th0r

Error 5 is different in alot of systems. You may have insufficient cooling for all those drives. So they get too hot. Which it sort of looks like.  But don't quote me on that. Could be just bad drives. food for thought.

----------

## swoppe

I don't think its a cooling problem, there is one fan infront of the drives and one behind.

----------

## th0r

Any progress?

----------

## billium

You could always google for:  make of disk drive fitness test

Most manufacturers have bootable drive fitness test disks even for sata never tested them on raid arrays though.

Billy

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

hmmm, are you able to test the drives in another computer?

2 brand new disks failing can not be very probable, but possible  :Sad:  i would do as billium suggested: get a harddrive test utility from the manufacturer and check the drive with this. then you can be sure that the drive is ok or not.

sorry, i also do not know what this "High_Fly_Writes" means...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

